# Dell Inspiron - Plugged In Not Charging



## d4hell (Sep 5, 2009)

I have an Inspiron 1525 running Vista Home edition which is just over 12 months old. I recently noticed the tool tip message when I hover over the power icon states ’Plugged In Not Charging’. Initially I assumed I needed a new battery however the new battery has the same message. I also changed the power supply alas to no avail...my laptop is now effectively a desktop as I cannot re-charge the battery.

I Googled 1525 Plugged In Not Charging and was surprised to see this is a common issue with no apparent fix. There are multiple 'voodoo fixes' like removing the battery a number of times while pressing the power button, blowing into the power inlet, turning the laptop upside down, etc all of which lead me to believe this is an issue with the DS2 LIO, the power connection or connection between the LIO and Motherboard or the Motherboard itself. When I disassembled my laptop I found the heat sink and fan sit adjacent to the LIO board which makes me believe the issue is being caused by overheating and as such is an inherent design flaw. 

I would like to know if anyone else has any other theories or even better a fix as I do not expect a response from Dell especially as my 13 month laptop is out of warranty.


----------



## cyruspy (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm seeing the same issue in my sister's 1525, did you manage to fix it?


----------



## krazykrissy666 (Jan 17, 2008)

I have the same problem... I thought maybe it was my charger but my brother has the same laptop and I tried his battery and charger in and they both work. I've managed to get it charging up twice since I noticed the problem which leads me to think that maybe the charger connection may be loose or something internal. Any one have an ideas of how to fix this?
Thanks


----------



## d4hell (Sep 5, 2009)

I think it is a hardware or design issue with the laptop - if your laptop is under warrenty get it back to Dell if not then you will probably end up having to do what I did that is buying a new laptop......but not from Dell :upset:


----------



## jeetu (Dec 29, 2010)

I had similar problem of "plugged in, not charging" though the power adopter is on, a few week back. I managed this issue by restoring the sytem to a old date. To my opinion, this issue is related to the disfunctioning of the system registry.


----------

